# I fell in love with the Orthodox liturgy.



## seitt

Greetings

How can I say, “I fell in love with the Orthodox liturgy”?

Is it okay to use ερωτέυομαι in such cases, or is it inappropriate?

Best wishes, and many thanks,

Simon


----------



## sotos

It's OK. "Είμαι ερωτευμένος/-η με την ορθόδοξη λειτουργία".


----------



## seitt

Many thanks - or, to describe what happened, can I say the following?

Ερωτέυτηκα την ορθόδοξη λειτουργία.

(Without με, isn't it?)


----------



## deerdock

"Έπεσα ερωτευμένος/-η με την ορθόδοξη λειτουργία" might be more accurate to your original request.


----------



## Perseas

seitt said:


> Ερωτ*εύ*τηκα την ορθόδοξη λειτουργία.


Very good.



deerdock said:


> "Έπεσα ερωτευμένος/-η με την ορθόδοξη  λειτουργία" might be more accurate to your original request.


"Έπεσα ερωτευμένος/-η" is not idiomatic.


----------



## Librarian44

If you want to avoid ερωτεύτηκα and its amorous connotations, you could say "αγάπησα αληθινά (βαθιά, πολύ, πραγματικά) την Ορθόδοξη λειτουργία".

έπεσα ερωτευμένος does not exist


----------



## seitt

Many thanks, truly excellent.


----------

